# Prince of persia the two thrones running slow on vista



## Sp3ctrE (Nov 7, 2009)

I just installed prince of persia, the two thrones on my pc and everything was working fine, until the actual game graphics started after the cutscene. Everything is in slow motion! When I set the graphics down, it works a bit better, but still slow, and the sound is ahead of the video on cutscenes.
I'm running Core2Duo, 2Gb RAM, 256mb nvidia 8400M GS hp laptop with vista 32bit sevice pack 2.
I would really appreciate any help, I really wanna play this game!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
even if PoP The Two Thrones is a bit old game but it needs a good graphic card
and 8400M GS is not that stong
try to play with a low resolution 800 x 600 or 1024 x 768
and play with the video settings a bit, I don't remember if there is a shadow option I forgot, but if there is set it to off
I'll try to look at my games box and see if I can dig the game, I'll install it and will see the options again
try what I suggested and post back


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Vsync: disbaled
Special effects: medium
Shadows: none
AA: none
Water effects: yes
Fog: yes (if set to no it could increase fps)

also please download SIW from my sig, open it and choose "Sensors" under "Hardware"
check the temps.
play a game for about 10 to 15 mins minimize it and recheck the temperatures again.
please post both temp states (idle, under stress)


----------



## Sp3ctrE (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm having trouble opening the game again, it keeps saying the cd key doesn't correspond to the disk in the drive, although it worked earlier, I'll try again tomorrow, will post again when I get it working. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Did you enter the right CD key?
where did you get the game from?


----------



## Sp3ctrE (Nov 7, 2009)

The game is working now, I restarted my PC and then it accepted the cd key. I switched the game to 1024x768 and set everything else to its lowest and the game is running normally for the most part, but it still goes slow every now and then. This puzzles me, as I normally run much higher spec games at higher graphics with no problems, I think it might be a Vista compatibility issue.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi.

Seeing as this is a reasonably old game, try this:

Start the game, then start task manager. Click "Processes" right click the game process, then click "Set Affinity" and uncheck core 1 but leave core 0 checked.


----------



## Sp3ctrE (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanx for the advice, the game is only slowing slightly now and then now, it's playable. I really wanna buy windows 7, vista is too taxing on my system, I should be running the game much better! Thanx again.


----------

